# Consolidated TiVo scheduling and season passes?



## chrise2 (Sep 30, 2009)

I don't think this exists, but I really need it. We have multiple TiVos and sometimes scheduling multiple shows so there is no conflict is a real bear. We have two dual tuner tivos and can record 4 things at once. However, the tivos don't really know about each other so one show may not record because one tivo already going to record two things even though the other tivo may not be recording anything. During prime time like this, we have to make a friggin chart to plan out which tivos to put our season passes on. Surely this feature can be written.


----------



## SCOHO83 (Jun 3, 2008)

I agree that would be useful!


----------



## cleverdevil (Nov 12, 2007)

I was just lamenting the lack of this feature today. We've got two TiVo HD's and Thursday night is now becoming our main TV night, with something like 8 shows to record. We've got enough tuners between the two TiVo HD's, but its frustrating as heck to have to get out graph paper, slide rules, and an abacus to set up these season passes.

It would even be better if we had a way to control this stuff from the web in a coordinated fashion.


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

Everybody keeps suggesting this, and I think it's a great idea, but it can't be done without also solving the MRV legal issues at the same time. With a series 2, this is not so much of an issue, but with a series 3/Tivo HD with a cable card, how much of what you record is copy protected? In my case, it is everything digital except for the broadcast networks. I would hate to have to watch something in the bedroom because that's where it was recorded and I can't copy it into the family room. 

Perhaps a minor annoyance, but in my mind something that can't be overlooked.


----------



## mfulton (Mar 26, 2004)

jbernardis said:


> Everybody keeps suggesting this, and I think it's a great idea, but it can't be done without also solving the MRV legal issues at the same time. With a series 2, this is not so much of an issue, but with a series 3/Tivo HD with a cable card, how much of what you record is copy protected? In my case, it is everything digital except for the broadcast networks. I would hate to have to watch something in the bedroom because that's where it was recorded and I can't copy it into the family room.
> 
> Perhaps a minor annoyance, but in my mind something that can't be overlooked.


The problem of being able to transfer shows between boxes is a separate one. The main thing is to give the boxes the ABILITY to coordinate in the first place.

"Hey Joe, I'm gonna record SHOW123 at 9pm... what you got going on?"

"Oh, I was gonna record SHOW123 also, but now that I hear you're doing it, I'll skip it and record SHOW456 instead!"

"Wow, I was gonna record SHOW456 on tuner 2, but if you've got it covered then we're good!"

If the two boxes are in different rooms, then for some users the issue of transferring the recording AFTER THE FACT may be an issue. *But it is exactly no more or less of an issue right now *than it would be if the two boxes coordinated their recording schedules.

To deal with the problem of not being able to transfer shows, all you have to do is make it possible for the user to decide if both boxes should be allowed to record the same show or not. All you need is an option for "do not remove from schedule if also scheduled on other machines".

That way, for those cases where transferring shows is not allowed, the situation is essentially unchanged from what we have now. But for those cases where it's not an issue, you've allowed users to eliminate that redundancy.


----------

